# partner support



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girls this thread is for chatting about how our partner support or not support us

when we started all this many moons ago luke was supportive with the iui and for the first few cycle on ivf/fet he wasn;t great

had lots of work pressure etc 

now well he is good but sometimes i do feel that he doesn;t see tx as important as me but i think this is  a man thing and they really do feel different from us


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

This is a tough one.

We just can't put ourselves in their shoes and vice versa.  We only know what WE are going through and what we expect from them ... even though there's no rule book.  We want them to feel every jab, change of hormone etc etc and it doesn't work like that. 

It takes time to realise they are alien to this, remember we have FF for support and that takes a lot of pressure off us ...... we have no idea what they feel ... .especially if they're too strong to say.


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

I think they find it difficult to talk - my dp really doesn't say much at all. He asked me what i was doing when i was on FF one day - so i explained what it was - and he looked at me as if i was a bit . Quite amusing really! I suggested he tells a friend about the tx so he can talk to someone, but he doesn't want to at the moment. If i ask his views on something relating to tx, he replies with _'whatever you think'_ He doesn't realise what i actually want is his opinion! 

Moth x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh moth you man sounds like mine, he always says whatever you want, but saying that when he does decided something its usually wrong lol

my dh isn;t a big talker and never has been


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

I guess they're not going to change now though   - i think i frighten him with all the info i've been spurting out to him - he's probably just dazed and confused bless him!

Moth x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my dh has quite a good understanding of it all now

you should of seen his face when he sat with me through a hycosy lol


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Sounds like he's been through the mill a bit! (not as much as you of course!) He'll no doubt be able to co-write a fertility book with you then    My dp will be as far away as possible if i have to have anything done! I don't know who's worse - him or my mum! I suggested he do the jabs when we start tx and you'd swear i'd asked him to chop of my head.

Moth x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

dh wouldn;t do my jabs anything like that makes him feel faint lol


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Maybe you should just jab him - that'll give him an excuse to faint. LOL

Moth x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would love to, with a massive gestone needle

think i might make him watch one, just tell him he need to watch to see if any blood comes into the syringe


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

That might just finish him off  

Hope you have a better week this week kara. Thanks again for the info. Will catch you on the weekend and see if you've confirmed a date for the next meet.

Moth x


----------

